# Wie mit Photoshop 3D-Obkjekte erstellen? (Würfel)



## Fleck06 (22. März 2006)

Wie mache ich das? bzw. mit welchem Plugin?

THX


----------



## D@nger (22. März 2006)

Hallo, guck mal hier:
http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/528/aaaabbbbbcxgfsgsvvvsvsvztrztrh.jpg


----------



## Fleck06 (22. März 2006)

Ich hab den Filter irgendwie nicht!

Ich errinner mich, aber dass er in einer früheren Version dort zu finden war...

Habe PS CS2


----------



## Philip Kurz (22. März 2006)

Da zeigen sich die Vorteile von aussagekräftigen Thread-Titeln ... 

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/photoshop/235622-suche-von-renderingfilter-3d-transformieren.html

Schöne Grüße 

Philip


----------



## Fleck06 (23. März 2006)

Ich hab jetzt den "3D Transformieren"-Filter gefunden bzw. ihn von der Installations-CD installiert...

Ich versteh nun, aber aber nicht, wie man diesen Filter nutzt  

guckst du hier

----------

Zusätzlich: Könnt ihr mir vllt eine kostengünstige Einsteiger Software empfehlen?


----------



## Alexander Groß (23. März 2006)

Dein Würfel ist zu groß beziehungsweise dein Bild das verändert werden soll zu klein.

Als erste Hilfestellung: http://www.pxlartist.de/community/modules/tutorial/index.php?sid=61&mode=&order=0&backto=alltopics

Alex


----------



## Traumzucka (3. April 2010)

Ja ich wollte dann auch mal wissen, wie man Objekte ein wenig mehr "nach vorne" holen kann...

habe ein Portrait einer Frau sie schaut im bild nach rechts, dort habe ich ein kleines etwas eingemalt... und bin noch dabei zu modellieren dass ihr pupillen genau dort hin sehen... 

wenn die beschreibung nicht ausreicht, melde ich mich auch an... sagt mal bescheid... vielleicht habt ihr ja adhoc eine Idee...

PS: Ich hab mir grade eben das "Buch deiner Frau" gekauft war zwar nur eine rezension, dafür war die aber 5*... und nur 5.90 das riskier ich mal... vll bin ich die zweite rezension, aber ich schreibe bei büchern nur rezensionen wenn ich 5 Sterne vergebe, finde nämlich wenns einem nicht gefällt, ist das geschmackssache und man sollte damit dann nicht anderen leuten die chance nehmen ein buch gut zu finden....

ähm abgeschwiffen sry..

also freu mich

LG TINA


----------

